# What could have happened?



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this sunburn on my Ho Chi Minh???? Should I move the plant or provide more humidity???? The rest of the plant is ok and has vivid colours... Any suggestions???? Thank you... 

(The 1st photo is taken with flash and the 2nd in natural light [maybe too pale])


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like sunburn. I'd move it a little.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

OK... Thanks... 

(You are FAST...!!!!!!!)


----------

